# There are 29 types of coffee drinkers. You are definitely one of them.



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

Coffee's a very personal thing. Some people will only drink at certain chains, others demand a bubble bath's worth of cappuccino foam, and then there are the aficionados who swear by sophisticated gadgetry like the "Aeropress" or the "drip coffee machine in the break room". Here's a comprehensive list of* 29 of the most common coffee-drinker stereotypes*, ranging from people you wish would die to people who will probably face an early death thanks to their choice of sweetener.

http://www.thrillist.com/drink/nation/coffee-snobs-29-types-of-coffee-drinkers


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2014)

Lol, I'm in the clueless drip-coffee guy category, having my morning cup right now.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lol, I'm in the clueless drip-coffee guy category, having my morning cup right now.


Yeah, I am a clue-less drip myself.  ???


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)

Used to buy Duncan doughnut coffee in bags and they did have the best....should'a been called Mr Coffee....guess that name was taken.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 25, 2014)

Wife likes hot coco more than coffee, but will put some of my coffee in her coco in a restaurant at breakfast. I'm a 1 packet of Spenda, cream (in restaurant) flavored cream (at home) type of guy. And, when at home, one cup in the AM during breakfast. At a restaurant it's two. Love Folgers coffee. I started drinking coffee in the Navy. It can get somewhat cold, even in San Diego in Dec., during a Mid-Watch (11:45PM to 3:45AM) or the 4AM to 8AM morning watch on the Quarterdeck. At sea, those nighttime and early morning watches are even worse in cold weather. Back then, a hot cup of coffee and a cigarette (outside watches only, couldn't smoke on the Bridge) are the two things that kept many a Sailor going! 

My brother and my wife's sister pretty much drink coffee all day long. Heck, I remember, back in the mid/late 60's, my stepdad would take a thermos of hot coffee to work with him. He worked outside in a lumber yard a lot, so when "break time" came, out came the thermos of coffee. Not wife and I.......got to be a cold Bud Light on a hot afternoon or in the evening with dinner (not always though). A Mexican dinner *ALWAYS* comes with a good margarita!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2014)

I am definitely ..

*The foamy cappuccino fan*
This is the same type of person who takes unironic bubble baths. They usually smell terrific. ( except I only take showers) :coffeelaugh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lol, I'm in the clueless drip-coffee guy category, having my morning cup right now.



Same here, and I'm proud of it.

Much better than being the clueless hipster with the black-frame glasses riding their fixie bike and spending far too much money on an artsy-fartsy "creation" while they upload pictures of it to Pinterest.

Sam Spade would have smacked them in the mouth, kicked them for mumbling and gone on drinking his perk coffee.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Same here, and I'm proud of it.
> 
> Sam Spade would have smacked them in the mouth, kicked them for mumbling and gone on drinking his perk coffee.



....a jawin java junkie, jerkin a nod in his joint, if I ever heard one!  Savvy?
Twists, Slugs and Roscoes: A Glossary of Hardboiled Slang:  * https://www.miskatonic.org/slang.html*


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2014)

The dame floated through my office door like smog on a bad day. She was cradling a nasty little .32 in her left hand; in her right was a double half-calf mocha latte, courtesy of Starbucks. 

She was the kind of dame that would make a bishop kick a hole in a stained glass window, with more curves than a drunk snake and twice as poisonous. A bit of latte froth sat on top of her lip, and a pointy little red tongue came out to rescue it.

Yeah, she was a coffee hound, all right ... and Miles would have looked our 1930 Dripolator up and down and gone, grinning from ear to ear, into the back alley with this caffeine cutie ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2014)

_A little honey a day keeps the bourbon away. _
~ Mike Hammer


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> The dame floated through my office door like smog on a bad day. She was cradling a nasty little .32 in her left hand; in her right was a double half-calf mocha latte, courtesy of Starbucks.
> 
> She was the kind of dame that would make a bishop kick a hole in a stained glass window, with more curves than a drunk snake and twice as poisonous. A bit of latte froth sat on top of her lip, and a pointy little red tongue came out to rescue it.
> 
> ...



That kind of writing is so much fun to read! You have a gift Phil!  I have read and enjoyed a few from the Steve Allan Mystery Series.  Allen's series of mystery novels "starring" himself and wife Jayne Meadows were in part ghostwritten by Walter J. Sheldon, and later Robert Westbrook.   They were funny and I enjoyed them.  "The Talk Show Murders" and "Die Laughing" are a few titles.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> That kind of writing is so much fun to read! You have a gift Phil!  I have read and enjoyed a few from the Steve Allan Mystery Series.  Allen's series of mystery novels "starring" himself and wife Jayne Meadows were in part ghostwritten by Walter J. Sheldon, and later Robert Westbrook.   They were funny and I enjoyed them.  "The Talk Show Murders" and "Die Laughing" are a few titles.



Aw, shucks, thank you, ma'am!

Steve Allen was a genius, and I thoroughly enjoyed those books. I remember a few times on the variety show he'd dress up as a PI and it was always great.

If you have the desire and the spare time, I have a website that I started but is now on the back-burner - Sam Stone, Weed PI - that has a few of my stories of Sam, the world's only hard-boiled weed PI, along with a lot of pics of me as Sam (one of my alter egos).


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh well, I'm the "coffee shop chic" I guess, since I use a 1 and a half cupper with a lid that keeps the coffee hot for 5 hours so i can sip it that long, LOL!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2014)

Speaking of coffee, I just have to boast a little here ...

The church up the street started their annual bazaar yesterday and, although the statues weep whenever I enter the place, I decided to pop in and see if there were any good coffeemakers for sale, since mine was on its last legs from too many 24-hour cycles. It lost its pause-and-serve function long ago when I ripped the mechanism out because it was constantly flooding, and despite vigorous cleaning sessions it still took almost 25 minutes to brew 12 cups - far too long for a caffeine addict like myself.

I came across a brand-new Cuisinart 12-cup thermal carafe machine - 



It still had the original warranty and manual in a sealed plastic package, the power cord was still originally wrapped - I had come across the oft-mentioned but never seen VIRGIN CUISINART!

These things are sold on Amazon for around $90-$120.

I got it for a no-haggle $5.

This thing is sweet - not only does it brew 12 cups in 9 minutes, it also keeps it hot (without a warming plate) for up to 12 hours. 

I'm doing my happy coffee dance right now, amidst mounds of warm bean flavor ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 27, 2014)

What an amazing deal, never heard of a "carafe" type maker.  That is really neat, loved the vid denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2014)

nwlady said:


> What an amazing deal, never heard of a "carafe" type maker.  That is really neat, loved the vid denise



I really lucked out on this one.

The only thing that concerns me is that its construction is a bit more complicated than your standard coffeemaker. There are several ballcocks built into the lid and you have to put it on just so or you'll end up with coffee on the floor. Not rocket science but just something you have to be mindful of, but since I use coffee making as a mindfulness exercise anyway it's good practice.

The coffee even tastes better now that it isn't sitting on the warming plate so long - less burnt taste. 

Maxwell House has a special place in my heart because I used to work there. Never saw a jar THAT big, though ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 27, 2014)

I was so in love with Maxwell House that when I moved to Alabama, and found they didn't have it in the stores there, I panicked, LOL!  So I mentioned it to my sister, and the next thing I knew, her boyfriend sent me a "care" package with a big container of it  I eventually got used to another brand of course

Yes, the coffee is to wake me up so I can manage something like ballcocks, but managing them before my coffee?  I don't know.  Sure makes sense that the coffee would taste good to the last drop though, not sitting on a warming plate, yum


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


>


The guy in the coffee ad looked familiar...he is Chuck McCann.  Here he is from a 1973 Columbo episode:


----------



## Ina (Jul 27, 2014)

It sure looked like him Meandered, but it was short viewing. :wave:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes, I didn't know his name, but I knew he was familiar to me as well  I love watching those old commercials, as well as the shows


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2014)

View attachment 9679


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)




----------

